# Is Interest In Model Railroading Dwindling?



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm not a fanatic toy train collector but every Christmas season I find myself buying and playing with vintage Lionel trains again. For me it's mostly remembering my childhood and calling back those old secure and happy feelings of yesteryear.

So every year starting in November till about February I'm online posting pictures and comments on several model railroading forums. But I've noticed a major downturn in activity this year. Maybe it's partly due to the recent election? Maybe many are still rejoicing or sulking over the results? Or is the basic desire to do model railroading sort of dwindling?

I'd like to hear from those of you who are heavy into the hobby. What are you seeing? Is the hobby gradually heading south, so to speak?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have done model trains for over 20 years. For over 20 years I have
heard that the hobby is heading south. I believed it early on but it is
still around and in some ways I think it is bigger than 20 years ago. All
hobbies have taken a hit in the last couple years because of the economy.
Alot of people just haven't had the extra money for a hobby. I have 
gone to 2 train shows in the last few months, actual crowds were at both
shows. Maybe taking a breather but definitely not going south.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have noticed that the activity starts up when the snow starts to fly and people are forced back indoors. It is currently November and the temperature is unusually mild so far this year where I am. That said there is a train show a week from 27th of October until December 24th here also (minus Thanksgiving week). I have been to two of the three so far and there were the normal size crowds. One difference that I did notice was that there are more vendors than displays. 

I have also noticed a stiff increase in used prices at the shows and even more so on EBay. I think the price increase has to do with the increase in price of new items. I know I cannot afford a new locomotive. I did get six used ones at the show this year, for the price of two new.

Remember also that trains are one of those hidden hobbies. There are allot of people doing this in their basements and no-one is aware. I do not belong to a club so other than people at the LHS and those who have been to my house many of my friends may not even know what I do for a hobby.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Model trains is a bigger hobby now than ever before. All the people born in the 40's and 50's are now retiring and most have the time and money now to persue this hobby. The economy won't effect these people because they arn't working anyway. Look at the new engines and rolling stock. $150 for a new engine,$30 for a box car,$75 for a new passenger car and none of these companies are going out of business. Go to ebay and you will find hundreds of thousands of used items for sale in every scale. That may be the result of people needing money but there's always somebody who needs money no matter what the economy is doing.
I see people on the forum selling off their old stuff so they can buy new stuff all the time. No the hobby isn't going South at all. It's moving North and at a good pace and not likely to disappear any time soon.
You have to remember that this is a hobby so there are times when people arn't very active in it. Maybe they get tired of it or something in their lives takes the front seat for a time. However sooner or later everybody comes back to it and it just keeps goin. Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Model trains for me has never been a fad or fashion or practiced on a whim, I've done it in one form or another since I was a child. The only real change I've seen outside of technology is prototype fidelity in detail and operation. When I started it was more a hobby of craftsmanship, now it's more aquisition...not that there's anything wrong with that, but when one's hobby depends on buying power over ingenuity, economics will play in a bit more over the guy who started the hobby using a straight razor for cutting and paper matches for paint brushes...:thumbsup:


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Model trains for me has never been a fad or fashion or practiced on a whim, I've done it in one form or another since I was a child. The only real change I've seen outside of technology is prototype fidelity in detail and operation. When I started it was more a hobby of craftsmanship, now it's more aquisition...not that there's anything wrong with that, but when one's hobby depends on buying power over ingenuity, economics will play in a bit more over the guy who started the hobby using a straight razor for cutting and paper matches for paint brushes...:thumbsup:


I have to agree with Shay. My ground cover consist of tempera paint, as do the roads. The cork road bed is the ballast. One day the will be covered but for now I have chosen not to spend in those areas. I restore older Blue Box locos and for steam I restore Mantua and Riverrossi. By choosing to use the same set of brands I have build of an inventory of interchangeable parts. Cheaper to get what I need.

If I had the cash I may get a highly detailed piece of brass or high detail locomotive. Then again I have found more enjoyment in watching a $10 basket case becoming a running gem. 

I have found model railroading to be an ever changing hobbies. Started with carpentry, then wiring, next modeling, next faulty wiring repair, carpentry repair, finally running trains, expansion, then carpentry and once again wiring. Then learning it just is not quite right and back to .... and so on. The only constant seems to be buying .


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, great responses everyone!

My problem has always been staying interested in anything for any length of time. The only thing that has stayed with me is painting (art painting). It's like a part of my nature. Since I was a child I have loved paintings on canvas. Now today it is more than a hobby, it's becoming more and more my very livelihood. 

I guess one could almost call it an obsession. This must be what model trains are to some people. They are a part of their lives. I understand that completely. I even dream my artwork.

I'm glad to read that all aspects of model railroading are doing so well. I'd hate to see the interest fail. I really look forward to the feelings, smells, and joys of the Christmas season (which always includes my vintage Lionel trains). It would be a bummer not to have these great forums to visit this time of year.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I think the poor economy is a big issue. I've noticed all my hobbies have suffered from lack of participation the last few years, and most people say concern over jobs and money is the reason why.

We were just told there will be a 30% layoff where I work over the next 2 months, so I'm expecting things to get worse. I quit buying anything train related this summer because I could tell trouble was coming.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't model trains prosper in a recession/depression? scratch building and recycling and all that jazz.

Worst case scenario you can build stuff with just time and no coins. shay has done some great scratchbuilds ( and I only have seen a small selection of the recent stuff)


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I myself have seen a rather downward spiral. The biggest train show in my area has shrunk. I also have been buying engines needing TLC and playing and making stuff with junk I already own! I don't mind a project every once and a while.I been at this hobby for 10 years. I've always come back to it. Model cars get boring fast, slot cars are ok and the RC vehicle had faded off fast for me off and on for like 5 years!


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

I think what we percieve as shrinkage, is just fewer modelers having money to spend on the hobby right now. If our economy starts to improve and more people get back to work, things should get better. I myself like brass, but my modeling is stuck on blue box budget levels. So I stick to older imported diesels and spend quality time making them run really nice. Mike


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with all the comments above.....the economy is on thread in the loss of interest, the problem with manufactures in China shutting down and thus very few new products, is another thread. As the economy picks up, we should see renewed interest and new products.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Good posts.

The economy is what I expected from the beginning. I quit ebay because it's nearly impossible to make a profit there anymore. This economy downturn is worldwide. Back years ago when I sold coins and antiquities on ebay some of my best customers were in Australia and Japan. The last couple years the bottom dropped out. The last of my inventory I sold at a big loss. 

The economy must have had an effect on all hobbies here in the U.S. Here in Michigan the foreclosures are constant. Take a drive anywhere and all you see are FOR SALE signs.

I've been wondering what will cause our economy to improve. I know WWII is what brought us out of the Great Depression. Lets hope nothing that extreme is in the making.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Look at the news. Obamacare appears to be already costing jobs, and employers cutting hours to below 30 hours per week.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

rrgrassi said:


> Look at the news. Obamacare appears to be already costing jobs, and employers cutting hours to below 30 hours per week.


Successful businessmen aren't stupid...
Part time jobs are the future business model. Employers will always try to adapt their operations to avoid becoming the prey of government taxation regulation and litigation. 

Whatever behavior is *punished* by taxation, regulation, and litigation, you will get *less* of it...

...in this case it is *employment*.

As far as the hobby of trains, I'll always be doing some train related activity... just because it's fun. 

People will simply adapt their modelling to fit the economy. John Allen modelled practically everything, except powered chasses trucks couplers and rails, on his fabulous layouts by using cheap common materials.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I haven't been on the site as much this year as before, but my interest hasn't dwindled. I plan to get back involved in my layout now that the cold is setting in; too many distractions this past summer!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Whatever behavior is *punished* by taxation, regulation, and litigation, you will get *less* of it...
> 
> ...in this case it is *employment*.


Be careful, the political Nazi will be along to admonish you for talking politics soon.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Be careful, the political Nazi will be along to admonish you for talking politics soon.


So true and I really like your quote....also very true.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

My interest has not dwindled. 

My cash flow has due to layoff back in May. I was an IT guy. I'm now a 1099 contractor, doing commission only sales...Sales is more fun for me, and I have been able to replce the lost salary. 

Only downside is taxes...


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

rrgrassi said:


> My interest has not dwindled.
> 
> My cash flow has due to layoff back in May. I was an IT guy. I'm now a 1099 contractor, doing commission only sales...Sales is more fun for me, and I have been able to replce the lost salary.
> 
> Only downside is taxes...


A lot of Americans will have to learn to adapt to conditions. Here in the north many have gone to making things to sell. I know one fellow who makes rustic furniture, picture frames, etc., and is doing extremely well. He told me that often when he's at a craft show foreigners will come to his booth and take pictures of his crafts. Hello China!

We try to buy items locally made if possible. We now buy most of our produce and all of our honey locally due to the GMO thing and what has been brought out recently about some store bought honey.

Getting back on track (no pun intended), are their modelers who make model railroad buildings, etc., for resale? I'm referring to handmade craft things.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

The miserable heat this summer got me back into the hobby and a bit out of horticulture. As I have not been checking the pulse of the hobby on a regular basis I am not sure, but every night on ebay its like a train show! Perhaps the way used equipment can find a happy new home drives new equipment upscale?

Our business just had the busiest October ever and Obamacare is just a transfer of medical costs from the old socialized "I pay for your broke uninsured butt when you use he hospital as a doctor" to upfront compelled private healthcare. It should even slow premium growth for a few years as more folks pay in. But hey, that is another topic I would be willing to discuss.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

MarkVIIIMarc said:


> It should even slow premium growth for a few years as more folks pay in.


That's what Charles Ponzi said. :laugh:


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

I've been in the hobby since I was around 5 or 6 years old. My first train set was a used Lionel set and my dad spent all the way up to Christmas Eve custom painting a Lionel GP-7 (could be a 9) and caboose in Conrail colors for me. Paint was still drying Christmas day from what I am told.

Grew into N-scale and then HO scale. About '02 I finally had spare income and bought a totally trashed 1978 Trans Am. At that point it was either car or trains - the car won. I never got rid of any of my trains, they just went into storage for a while.

Fast forward a few more years and after marriage came my son. We've picked out Lionel for him to get started with and will continue adding to that collection until he's mature enough to handle a smaller scale. So it'll be a balancing act for a while between priorities.

I'm sure I'm not the only 30+ something going through this. I will say that when I go to train shows, I don't see alot of the younger generation being interested in trains. Most that you do see there have their noses in whatever gameplaying device is popular. Hopefully that will change as they are missing out on a great hobby. Nothing like taking a flea market find, stripping it down, repowering it, repainting it, and putting it through its paces through numerous train shows!


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

briangcc said:


> I will say that when I go to train shows, I don't see alot of the younger generation being interested in trains.


The model RR hobby continues mostly because of the "baby boomers." We grew up with real trains and toy electric trains. The lion's share of the sales today is due mostly to "baby boomers" who often have the money, time, and desire. 

Today's generation will look at model train displays and proclaim "cool." But most would never spend the money to have one of their own. Today those under 40 live for computers, communications, rock and country music, sex, drugs, youtube, etc.. If asked they will say "oh, I think those little trains are cool." But most will admit that they'll most likely never own any. I know this because I work with young people.

When we "boomers" are gone there will be the few who will do toy trains. That will always be. Just like there will always be those who collect cap guns. But for the most part they will be a limited collector thing.


----------



## Thunderbow (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm 3 years shy of 40, and I like country music  Not that I take offense at your comment, because it's essentially true. However, I think that many younger people will, as they get close to 40, get tired of sitting in front of the computer and start wanting to put to use all those tools they inherited from Grandpa and Dad.

I think for a lot of younger people, the way you describe is the way they feel now. I lost interest in railroads in my teens because it took too much patience and too much money. Now I'm older and I value the layout beyond simply slapping down track and making trains go. As folk of my generation start to approach middle age, I think the percentage interested in hobbies like this will increase. It will still be a niche, but I think it's one of those things that appeals more to you as you get older because you learn the value of patience and care, and the flash and glitz of computer games and other entertainment like that starts to wear off.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Ah...there lies the Rub!!*



DJTrains said:


> The model RR hobby continues mostly because of the "baby boomers." We grew up with real trains and toy electric trains. The lion's share of the sales today is due mostly to "baby boomers" who often have the money, time, and desire.
> 
> Today's generation will look at model train displays and proclaim "cool." But most would never spend the money to have one of their own. Today those under 40 live for computers, communications, rock and country music, sex, drugs, youtube, etc.. If asked they will say "oh, I think those little trains are cool." But most will admit that they'll most likely never own any. I know this because I work with young people.
> 
> When we "boomers" are gone there will be the few who will do toy trains. That will always be. Just like there will always be those who collect cap guns. But for the most part they will be a limited collector thing.


Just went to Trainfest on sunday in Milwaukee and was absoulutely blown away at the number of young people 25-35 with families looking,playing and buying Trainsets,rolling stock,engines...just blew me away. Being informed about this hobby, and letting people know your interest and passion, really influences folks who need some direction into a hobby. Talked with a Dad about his two boys aged 6-8(Mom had them over at ChooChoo bobs Review) and the fact that thomas the Tank had run its course...told him to break away with his oldest son and look at ALL the vendors and what they had to offer....saw this guy 2 hrs later with two Athearn bluebox SD40's and a butt load of rolling stock...Christmas presents for the boys...and taking stock in the future of this hobby...and thats just one family....and just to say...Matel Fanner 50 cap gun and holster ruled my christmas a long time ago!! Also I work with a crew of cooks and prep people who just marvel at what I do for a hobby...and how they can get started in it...no BS...they are out there and if you talk it up...they will come(Just love that line):thumbsup:


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Thunderbow said:


> I'm 3 years shy of 40, and I like country music  Not that I take offense at your comment, because it's essentially true. However, I think that many younger people will, as they get close to 40, get tired of sitting in front of the computer and start wanting to put to use all those tools they inherited from Grandpa and Dad.
> 
> I think for a lot of younger people, the way you describe is the way they feel now. I lost interest in railroads in my teens because it took too much patience and too much money. Now I'm older and I value the layout beyond simply slapping down track and making trains go. As folk of my generation start to approach middle age, I think the percentage interested in hobbies like this will increase. It will still be a niche, but I think it's one of those things that appeals more to you as you get older because you learn the value of patience and care, and the flash and glitz of computer games and other entertainment like that starts to wear off.


That could be a possibility. Especially if we today work hard to promote the hobby. 

But the extreme drawing to model trains that existed back in the early post war era is probably gone forever. The real train action just isn't there and most movies no longer promote the railroad.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Just went to Trainfest on sunday in Milwaukee and was absoulutely blown away at the number of young people 25-35 with families looking,playing and buying Trainsets,rolling stock,engines...just blew me away. Being informed about this hobby, and letting people know your interest and passion, really influences folks who need some direction into a hobby. Talked with a Dad about his two boys aged 6-8(Mom had them over at ChooChoo bobs Review) and the fact that thomas the Tank had run its course...told him to break away with his oldest son and look at ALL the vendors and what they had to offer....saw this guy 2 hrs later with two Athearn bluebox SD40's and a butt load of rolling stock...Christmas presents for the boys...and taking stock in the future of this hobby...and thats just one family....and just to say...Matel Fanner 50 cap gun and holster ruled my christmas a long time ago!! Also I work with a crew of cooks and prep people who just marvel at what I do for a hobby...and how they can get started in it...no BS...they are out there and if you talk it up...they will come(Just love that line):thumbsup:


Oh boy, I loved that Mattel Fanner 50 cap gun! I just saw in a 1959 Sears Winter catalog where a gun and holster was offered for under $5. Today an original mint in-the-box Fanner with holster can fetch $100s at a good auction. I saw a two gun set that was $850 as I recall. If only we had known that back then!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

The last few times I went to the local model train store, I have seen some really young kids with their parents looking at starter sets and whatnot. They look as excited as I looked at that age when I got my first train set. The fact that the train store is next to a mainline, and the train went by that day, only made the kids happier.

Trains never go out of style 

-J.


----------



## Thunderbow (Nov 13, 2012)

DJTrains said:


> That could be a possibility. Especially if we today work hard to promote the hobby.
> 
> But the extreme drawing to model trains that existed back in the early post war era is probably gone forever. The real train action just isn't there and most movies no longer promote the railroad.


That's probably true, but then, there really was NO competition for model trains in terms of an automated hobby back then. Cars, rocketry and airplanes all came in, then computer games.

Still, there's always going to be some appeal for hobbies where you really make it yourself, as opposed to gaming where things are created and presented to you for interaction.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> The last few times I went to the local model train store, I have seen some really young kids with their parents looking at starter sets and whatnot. They look as excited as I looked at that age when I got my first train set. The fact that the train store is next to a mainline, and the train went by that day, only made the kids happier.
> 
> Trains never go out of style
> 
> -J.


That's encouraging, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

Thunderbow said:


> That's probably true, but then, there really was NO competition for model trains in terms of an automated hobby back then. Cars, rocketry and airplanes all came in, then computer games.
> 
> Still, there's always going to be some appeal for hobbies where you really make it yourself, as opposed to gaming where things are created and presented to you for interaction.


Good point.:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> The last few times I went to the local model train store, I have seen some really young kids with their parents looking at starter sets and whatnot. They look as excited as I looked at that age when I got my first train set. The fact that the train store is next to a mainline, and the train went by that day, only made the kids happier.
> 
> Trains never go out of style
> 
> -J.


You said it Mr. Buchholz!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Thunderbow said:


> Cars, rocketry and airplanes all came in, then computer games..


Hmmm. I'm an avid PS3 gamer, and my other main hobby (aside from model RR) is rocketry. As awesome as rocketry is, it's tough to do it in the winter, while I can work on my railroad year round.

I will also have days where the PS3 gets me angry, and working on my railroad even for just a little while calms me back down and completely takes my mind off other things. There really is no substitute for model railroading.

-J.


----------



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Judging by the crowd at the show I attended yesterday, no it isnt dwindling to much. It was packed within the first hour of the door being opened. Both seasoned modelers and familys. I met a couple newbies when I was buying some brass at a table with lots of vintage trains. He had a couple of 0-8-0 Tenshodos, I had already bought one of them and being friends with this particular dealer, we were chatting. Another modeler came up and was looking at the other one. For the price, $20, it was a steal although it needed some reassembly of the drive, basic soldering and a fresh paint job. I gave him advice on what to use and how to reassemble it. He was very happy and bought it and several of the older freight cars. It was going to be his first brass model. He has my number incase he has problems. The dealers were all in great mood's, as well as all the shoppers I saw. It was an NMRA show, so it might draw a more modeler based crowd over a Great Train Expo that draws the tire kickers and general public. Last two of those shows I attended, you might think the hobby was on its death bed, super high prices, total lack of buyers and dealers in bad moods. The hobby is in a time of transition, younger modelers do not have the mass exposure to trains that we did when we were younger. The glut of new product on the market, at prices that many of us cannot afford anymore doesnt help. My older brass diesels, older rolling stock and craftsman kits are much easier on the wallet. We all need to promote the hobby more, its the only way its going to survive. Mike


----------



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

mtoney said:


> Judging by the crowd at the show I attended yesterday, no it isnt dwindling to much. It was packed within the first hour of the door being opened. Both seasoned modelers and familys. I met a couple newbies when I was buying some brass at a table with lots of vintage trains. He had a couple of 0-8-0 Tenshodos, I had already bought one of them and being friends with this particular dealer, we were chatting. Another modeler came up and was looking at the other one. For the price, $20, it was a steal although it needed some reassembly of the drive, basic soldering and a fresh paint job. I gave him advice on what to use and how to reassemble it. He was very happy and bought it and several of the older freight cars. It was going to be his first brass model. He has my number incase he has problems. The dealers were all in great mood's, as well as all the shoppers I saw. It was an NMRA show, so it might draw a more modeler based crowd over a Great Train Expo that draws the tire kickers and general public. Last two of those shows I attended, you might think the hobby was on its death bed, super high prices, total lack of buyers and dealers in bad moods. The hobby is in a time of transition, younger modelers do not have the mass exposure to trains that we did when we were younger. The glut of new product on the market, at prices that many of us cannot afford anymore doesnt help. My older brass diesels, older rolling stock and craftsman kits are much easier on the wallet. We all need to promote the hobby more, its the only way its going to survive. Mike


I agree Mike, we do need to promote the hobby more.
Do you think this being the holiday season leading up to Christmas had anything to do with the more positive festive spirit you noted at this show?


----------



## seacoast (Sep 12, 2010)

Just had the worst pandemic In our history the year before I visted the Amherst massachusetts train show. 23,000 visitors tons of trains and folks buying 100's of layouts and people from all over the country it's not dying off or dwindling in this case. I heard Amherst will be bon for Januar2022 =with huge crowds - even with a 3 hour drive for me, it's a ton of fun even in January with the snow storms snd the like. kids today some are into trains but many are into their phones or computer games etc ,there iare aging demographics inIn our hobby . What's the average she of a model railroader ? 55+ years old snd a graying baby boomer? Like me .


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

seacoast said:


> Just had the worst pandemic In our history the yesr before I visted the Amherst massa chusetts train show. 23,000 visitors tons of trsins and folks buying 100's of layouts and people from all over the country --not dying off or dwindling in this case. I hhesrd Amherst will be bon for January22 =with huge crowds - even with a 3 hour drive for me, it's a ton of fun even in January eith snow storms snd the like. Now kidstodsy some are into trains but many are into their phones or computer games etc , so there is some-demographics involved In our hobby What's the average she of a model reaileoader must be 55+ years old snd a graying baby boomer? Like me .


You do realize you just replied to an almost ten year old thread, don't you?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Mixed Freight said:


> You do realize you just replied to an almost ten year old thread, don't you?


Maybe he is just showing that his interest has not dwindled over 10 years.


----------



## seacoast (Sep 12, 2010)

Mixed Freight said:


> You do realize you just replied to an almost ten year old thread, don't you?


Thanks and yes , andthe model train hobby is still here .


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

seacoast said:


> Thanks ye, andthe model train hobby is still here .. surprise


Oh, snap...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Mixed Freight said:


> You do realize you just replied to an almost ten year old thread, don't you?


And in a language that resembles English as well…. 😁


----------

